# Best way to find sponsorship



## jasmine197 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello, can anyone offer advice on how they found employer sponsorship or the best way to go about finding jobs that offer sponsorship. I have looked at lots of recruitment agencies etc but just don't know the best way to work out which agencies offer job prospects with sponsorship. Also, if I have a relative living in Australia and they sponsored me to get extra points, what conditions etc would they be under if they did this. This may not be a possibility as my aunt is quite old now and may not want any hassle but just asking in case we can't find a ENS visa employer. Thank you


----------

